# Quattro Pro - MS Excel Conversion?



## nastynas (Nov 30, 2004)

Quick question - I Googled and couldn't find anything on this. Is there any way to convert .wb3 files (Quattro Pro) to MS Excel format? Or even an add-on to allow Excel (2003) to open .wb3 files?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Do you have Quattro Pro? I think it has the ability to save as Excel. Otherwise, there are some sites that do conversions for a fee or you can buy software that does it for about $60 - I don't know of any free software that does it. Excel says it will open Quattro Pro/DOS files.


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Not sure how complex your QP files are, but there is an option in Excel for opening Quattro Pro/DOS Files.

File. Open, At the bottm of the window you will see Files Of Type. Click on the drop down icon to the right of that, and if necessary scroll down until you find QuattroPro/DOS files and click on it. If you are in nthe correct folder the QP files should show up.

As I say, I am not sure how much it will convert.


----------

